# Halloween Decor, Party Items and Treats Made in USA



## NortonsUSA (Sep 16, 2014)

Hello! We at Norton's U.S.A. only sell products made in the U.S.A. and have a spooktacular made in America Halloween shop! We have plenty of decor, party supply and treat choices! We even have adorable cards and gift boxes! Many of our items are quite unique, so whether you are looking for something made in the U.S.A. or just something a little different--check out our selection at nortonsusa.com!

Happy Halloween!


----------

